# Temporanea Manifattura Fiorillo, an introduction



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Temporanea Manifattura Fiorillo, an introduction
text by Federico Fiorillo

*It all started in the spring 2009.* The idea was to realize a very small number of watches, for few friends. This is how it was born the idea to realize a watch, the 1895. Time was passing by and we received lots of requestes more. So many that now almost all planned production of 77 pieces is completed. We wanted to to create a watch not like the usual ones you can find on the market. For this reason we tried to give to all who requested it, a customized watch. Thus the 1895 was born with three different dials, two different cases, two different glasses and two kind of hands. It has been a very difficult job. As it has been difficult to find parts and resources. The project and the idea, was born in the spring of 2009, even though the bases lay since long before, in the middle of 2008.

The work starts from the design of prototypes with a CAD system. In order to satisfy all requestes, it was necessary to calculate all variables involved and to arrange the production, even if it is completely handmade. After one year of work, in febbrary 2010, the first prototype was born, 1895 N°00 of 77. After a hard work on the dial and after having found the cooperation of important artisans, the production finally started. Officially on march 2010.

A particular care is dedicated to the dial. As the project was not to realize a modern watch, it was fundamental to find artisans able to produce dials in 'the old way'. The dial of 1895 is produced with traditional instruments. The production of the dial needs a double print: one for the design and another for the number. The last step is the handicraft work, the one that add prestige: the Luminova laying is handmade by the artisan on each dial. The hands are producted on personal design with a special care.

As the market does not supply the hands we use for the project, we addressed the request to produce them to a goldsmith. Thus the hands are realized in preciuos material: pink or white gold. The handmade work is completed by the engraver, on the cases and on the backcase. This work is done with manual engraver machines. Even if the handmade production caused some difficulties, it gave us the change to customize the whatches. For this reason each watch can be realized in different color for dial and two different kind of cases and glasses.

The idea of realizing a 'vintage' watch, like the ones from the the beginning of the XX century, is completed chosing the "engine" to use. Each single watch can encase different type of movements, historical and modern, but in all cases, they are hand wind movements with big dimensions. The modern movements are the famous Swiss Made Unitas 6497-1, well decored, strong and precise. Movements with simple architecture but with an 'old savor'. The historical movement are American Made of the beginning of the XX century. They are Hamilton and Elgin pocket watches. In the begining of the XX century the American school was most popular than Swiss school. They are really beautiful movements, well builded and made from the '30s to the '50s. The choise of these movements is not a casual. The idea to produce the 1895 was born to commemorate some dead loved ones. 18 and 95 are two dates. 1918, the date of birth and 1995 the date of dead. Using these historical movements is a way to remember a loved person, my grandfather. From these dates, is born the maximum number of pieces to produce: 77 (95-18).

The future is a complete and original project with different sub models. Like 1895 these watches will be produces in little numbered series. We will have a special attention for the production and the quality of components. This is because the project is a professional sub of 300 meters (or 30 Atmosphere). Each serie will be equipped with Swiss made movements: ETA 2824-2, ETA 2892A2 e ETA 2893-2. As for the 1895, the production will start only when wil have a list of reservations. For this reason we are searching partners that can support this ambitious project with us. The list will pick up a minimum of 99 names to garantie a ensure a favourable purchasing price of the componets.

Pictures of the model 3883, by Federico Fiorillo:


























































































Pictures of the model 1895 by Federico Fiorillo:
















































































More pictures by Federico Fiorillo (click to enlarge):






































































































































































































































































































































































Special thanks to Federico Fiorillo and Rich Pontier.


----------

